
  The Facebook Imperative  - raghus
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/24/the-facebook-imperative/
======
dasil003
Is this whole article contrived just so Benioff can pimp his company's new
product?

I'm trying to imagine what Facebook or Twitter-like enterprise software would
be like, and all I can see is a lot of dropped balls.

